# We Deserve Better.



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

-


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

Yeah I agree, the community here is excellent. Probably the only positive of this terrible condition. I promise you that, if you do decide to go to college, that it will be easier than highschool. I cant imagine having gotten this a year ago.

For this semester, I go to class basically 4-5 hours a week and during HS it was 35 hours a week. So it does get better. Choose classes that are not mandatory attendance and that you only have to show up for the tests. Youll feel a lot happier.

If you dont want to do that, theres always online school. Online college degrees these days are becoming more and more valuable, especially if you get a masters degree on top of it.

Theres no shame in going online. Job wise, theres so many opportunities to accommodate this condition. Youll find that when you leave highschool you have much more options and that will help you to accommodate to this curse. I wish you the absolute best. Anyone who bullies you because of this is a piece of sh**.

Think about it like this. If they bully you because of something you cant control like that they deserve to have to deal with a stench. They dont have the depth of character that a lot of us have developed. I dont deal with BS like that anyway. I have genuine feelings of anger towards people that are so cruel as to not understand others sufferings. Better to channel that embarrassment as anger as MarianoZab said.

Wish you the best though. Youll get through this one day, someday, somehow. You just have to keep positive. Its been really hard for me to do I can tell you that. Im working on self development though so one day Ill be stronger than I am now. I have no doubt you have the inner strength to deal with this. Remember, whatever happens, it will get better. Once you leave high school, you have more options. Just remember that.


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

I also have some tips for reducing smell. Ripe bananas eaten with kiwi and some cucumber really helps to reduce the smell. Chlorophyll and Nullo help as well( they are supplements.). Avoid red meat like the plague. Some fish and protein is fine.

Avoid high sulfur veggies like broccoli, spinach, etc. Avoid dairy all together. Aloe Vera Juice is an excellent way to reduce smell as well. Buy Georges Aloe Vera Juice and put it in a water bottle.

The juice looks just like water so you can put it in a water bottle but luckily will clean out your insides so therefore reduce the smell. Id also suggest supplementing with activated charcoal with meals. That will also help to reduce the smell. Always have a coffee grounds sock in your pocket( I personally use two, I put them in both pockets.). I buy the strongest coffee grounds I can find on Amazon. Itll help to mask the smell. Try all that and you should be able to get this condition to a more manageable level.


----------



## honestlyimtired (Nov 5, 2017)

Jonasbonus2 said:


> Yeah I agree, the community here is excellent. Probably the only positive of this terrible condition. I promise you that, if you do decide to go to college, that it will be easier than highschool. I cant imagine having gotten this a year ago.
> 
> For this semester, I go to class basically 4-5 hours a week and during HS it was 35 hours a week. So it does get better. Choose classes that are not mandatory attendance and that you only have to show up for the tests. Youll feel a lot happier.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the insight  I have social anxiety and generalized anxiety and LG made it 1000x worse. I was wondering if you have any ways to ignore people making comments. I think about it 24/7 and my grades are dropping because during lecture i'm always thinking about whether I smell. I know it makes the problem worse and makes me smell worse. But I can't help it because I'm already prone to anxiety. Even when someone wipes their nose/covers it I can't help but feel like ######. I feel sorry for them and myself. Being in school w this is like living in a hellhole


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Honestly (I'll call you this), I would advice you to not go to college as long as you have this. I think you need help, rest, and understanding of whatever it is that is tormenting you. There are a lot of people that just take a step back from school or work to deal with more urgent tasks whatever they may be.

I assume you still live with your parents. Tell them the truth, that you can't function any longer with this condition. If your parents work, don't worry about finance.

Live to fight another day.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

For me, I have to go to college. My financial aid and scholarship gets revoked if I take another semester off. Even though it's torture for 3 months, I won't just stop all activities and do nothing while I waste away feeling sorry for myself. I just won't. Some people also don't have the convenience to avoid responsibilities. We still don't know how much longer this will affect us. We need to adapt right now: is there something I can invest in, do an online job like tutoring, or writing transcripts? Do things differently but succeed at them. Improvise, adapt, and overcome. We can all do it!


----------



## Jonasbonus2 (Dec 13, 2017)

For the comments, just think that if people are pieces of sh** enough to make comments about something you can not control, they deserve to smell it. Id suggest taking a very strong antidepressant. Its not gonna solve your anxiety but it may help you just a bit to get your grades in order. Lexapro has worked really well for me. I also take Abilify and that seems to be helping.

Definitely consider online college as its a good option. Me and Calm dont have that choice so were just gonna have to tough it out hah. Its all about adaptation like Calm said. If you do go the traditional college path, take classes that dont have mandatory attendance. Its a hard path but we are here to support you. Just remember there are people like you out there who understand and want to help. I wish you the absolute best.

If you ever feel bad or need more advice or comfort, feel free to post on here or dm me. Id be glad to help anytime I can.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

Taking too much artificial B3 can be taxing to the heart and liver, especially if you get that b3 flush in your cheeks.


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

You're right, pengu. I mixed them up, sorry


----------

